
J.C. Bose and the Invention of Radio - sohkamyung
http://hackaday.com/2016/01/19/j-c-bose-and-the-invention-of-radio/
======
dsr_
Note that J.C. Bose is not particularly related to Amar Bose (1929-2011),
founder of the Bose audio corporation.

~~~
gauravagarwalr
And not the be confused with Satyendra Nath Bose, known primarily for his work
on Bose-Einstein condensate.

------
marsinvasion
> Where Marconi was keenly interested in commercializing radio, Bose’s
> interest was purely academic; in fact, Bose flatly refused to patent nearly
> all of the inventions that would spring from his tiny workshop, on the
> principle that ideas should be shared freely.

~~~
gauravagarwalr
Not sure what you are trying to convey by pointing that one line.

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
I'm sure you'll think of something. Interesting how there was evidence that
Marconi was stealing some of Bose's IP - some things never change.

------
beambot
In many ways, Bose failed to promote his work. Admirably, he had no desire to
get rich from his inventions (or patent them). But in some regards, his
failure to promote his achievements (eg. in semiconductors) was an epic
failure -- the semiconductor revolution could (should?) have happened decades
earlier than it did. Genius is admirable, but communication and promotion are
just as key for academics -- Bose is a great example of this!

------
forinti
There was also a Brazilian priest (Landell de Moura) who broadcast human voice
in 1900:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landell_de_Moura](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landell_de_Moura)

I've no idea if he knew about Marconi's and Bose's efforts.

------
JoeAltmaier
But...Tesla invented radio. Marconi used dozens of his patents!

